# Opera wins the Browser race



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

Opera becomes the first browser to reach a 100% score on the Acid3 Test.

http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/2008/03/28/public-acid3-build

What is Acid3 test?

Acid3 is a test page from the Web Standards Project that checks how well a web browser follows certain web standards, especially relating to the DOM and JavaScript.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acid3

top 10 Browsers

http://internet-browser-review.toptenreviews.com/


----------



## gr277 (Jan 14, 2008)

DNA_Uncut said:


> top 10 Browsers
> http://internet-browser-review.toptenreviews.com/


IE7 overall scoring higher than Firefox? 
IE7 Security scores more than Firefox?
They must really be joking.....
As far as I am concerned IE always plays catch up ...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, The problem is Netscape Navigator is closing down... 

But i still use Netscape


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

There are malwares that specificaly target FF now that, from the cases I have dealt with, force the user to completely uninstall FF and all user settings and then reinstall to fix.


----------



## gr277 (Jan 14, 2008)

Omega_Shadow said:


> There are malwares that specificaly target FF now that, from the cases I have dealt with, force the user to completely uninstall FF and all user settings and then reinstall to fix.


I have been using FF (with NoScript) for a long time and I occasionally scan my system with AVG Anti-Spyware. Nothing is ever found.
After installing SP1, I decided to use IE7 for a couple of hours. I then run AVG.
It found 3 tracking cookies in 12 different locations, despite the fact that I do not accept 3rd party cookies.:down:
I am aware that some people do not bother with tracking cookies, but I detest them.
For me FF (with NoScript) is the safest browser. Never had the slightest problem with it.:up:


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

Good for you. Personally, I hate IE and used FireFox for the longest time while running a corporate version of Avast!.
But in the last few months most of the companies computers became compromised due to malware attacking FF (among other things).

So, we moved to Opera. Overall I am happy with it, very secure and fast. But things change and I tend to keep an open mind to FF and even IE to see what they are going to do next.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

*polishes lapel* Hey, OS....

Toldya so.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

yeah yeah yeah, live it up while you can. Still can't believe I went four pages with ya about how FF was better then Opera then about a year later I come back and pitch opera. Crazy stuff 

You have a lapel? Whats the occation? Other then being right of course


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Omega_Shadow said:


> yeah yeah yeah, live it up while you can. Still can't believe I went four pages with ya about how FF was better then Opera then about a year later I come back and pitch opera. Crazy stuff
> 
> You have a lapel? Whats the occation? Other then being right of course


None in particular. 

Of course, if Opera catches on in popularity, then the same thing will happen to it, security-wise, as FireFox. So it's an endless cycle.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

exactly. Thats why it is important to keep an open mind. IE IS safer then FF this time around cause everyone and their brother coded bugs for Firefox. Once Opera becomes top dog in usage we can expect the same reaction and FF will be the safe one again. Personally I hope that doesn't happen anytime soon. I just got done installing Opera to all the stores systems


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm stunned you guys have so many malware issues relating to browsers. My wive uses IE, and I use FF, and that simply doesn't happen here. My Vista system is still using IE7. I don't have any software firewalls, only the router's firewall. I use AVG free or Avast!, and I run SuperAntiSpyware.

I can count on one hand the times one of these products has alerted me to an incursion, and I don't remember the last time I had malware, but I believe it was about three years ago when I was fixing someone else's system and foolishly connected their hard disk to my system and ran a couple of utilities from it.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

I've never actually had a serious malware issue pertaining to browsers.

I just find Opera to be faster and have a better, and uncluttered user interface.


----------



## Omega_Shadow (Aug 2, 2004)

I see your as tactful as ever john. 

If you stand still, of course your not going to get anything. I run out of fingers counting the number of systems that went down THIS WEEK cause some morons clicked on a popup saying their computer was infected  You and me, we don't click on those things cause we know what they are. I would rather change the software to something that prevents the problem then try to re-educate the dumb-masses.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't let morons use computers.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

gr277 said:


> I have been using FF (with NoScript) for a long time and I occasionally scan my system with AVG Anti-Spyware. Nothing is ever found.
> After installing SP1, I decided to use IE7 for a couple of hours. I then run AVG.
> It found 3 tracking cookies in 12 different locations, despite the fact that I do not accept 3rd party cookies.:down:
> I am aware that some people do not bother with tracking cookies, but I detest them.
> For me FF (with NoScript) is the safest browser. Never had the slightest problem with it.:up:


I use Firefox with NoScript too and have my cookie setting to only allow cookies base on the Exception list.
Only have a hand full of site with Allow and then others with Allow for session and then some blocked.
All other cookies are blocked by default and don't get added to the Exception list. 
This is the best way to deal with cookies. But the "block 3rd party cookies box is not check because it only goes by the rights you gave each site that is in your Exception list.
Still it would matter if you block 3rd party cookies or use the Exception list rules if any site in the Exception list has allow or allow for session is there it can site set a cookie from another site. Like if I block all 3rd party cookies and I am at google and do a search or another site that can bring up 3rd party cookies on "tech forums" google will added a 3rd party cookie for "Techguy". It adds Techguy bbsessionhash cookies without me ever having been t this site because Techguy is in the Exception list asallow or allow for session so it still uses the same rights. This a still a 3rd party cookie because I got it from another site but the rules I have on techguy over rules so the cookie still gets set even if it is a 3rd party.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Don't let morons use computers.


Accepted your advice... My friend did download porn on my computer and i fixed it quickly without crashing...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

IE hasn't been on "MACS" for years.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

ferrija1 said:


> IE hasn't been on "MACS" for years.


I thought IE is compaitiable for Windows not a Mac PC


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I thought IE is compaitiable for Windows not a Mac PC


No, MS makes a version for Mac. I had a G3 Blue and White that was given to me with a copy of IE5 on OS9.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

JStergis said:


> No, MS makes a version for Mac. I had a G3 Blue and White that was given to me with a copy of IE5 on OS9.


IE5 was about 10 years ago.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

ferrija1 said:


> IE5 was about 10 years ago.


True, I should have put _made_.


----------



## Alex S (Apr 2, 2008)

gr277 said:


> IE7 overall scoring higher than Firefox?
> IE7 Security scores more than Firefox?
> They must really be joking.....
> As far as I am concerned IE always plays catch up ...


I have to agree with you on that ... lol


----------



## Clintonio (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm an Opera user. I'm also a web developer and praise the browser for constantly trying to advance and comply with web standards. Firefox gets my second place for doing a good job so far. I look at IE in discust and at how it ruins the pages I work hard to create. Having to jump through hoops for M$ is annoying. They should pull out of the browser race and focus on Windows.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

There are some things that bug me about Opera. For example, when you click on a user's name, it doesn't show a menu, it immediately travels to the profile page.


----------



## Clintonio (Aug 16, 2005)

On this board?
Sounds like you don't have Javascript enabled o.0 Since I'm on Opera, and your username appears with a menu, as well as other members here.


----------



## Speakersrock (Dec 16, 2006)

Good to hear Opera scored 100%......and I like it, Just ashame it desn't work properly (for me anyway!(Just as I wrote this it locked up!))

..I heard Apple's Safari has no phishing protection what-so-ever, is this ture do you think?!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Clintonio said:


> On this board?
> Sounds like you don't have Javascript enabled o.0 Since I'm on Opera, and your username appears with a menu, as well as other members here.


Yep, I'm seeing the same behavior. Now, if you click on someone's *avatar*, you will be taken directly to their profile. This is probably what ferrija1 is talking about.

I _really_ like Opera but not quite enough for me to use it more than Firefox. My biggest gripe with Opera is a mysteriouos lag when loading some sites. Not quite sure what it is but I can try to load a site with Opera and while I wait for the "lag" to end, I can load the same site in Firefox with no lag.

Peace...


----------



## Clintonio (Aug 16, 2005)

tomdkat said:


> Yep, I'm seeing the same behavior. Now, if you click on someone's *avatar*, you will be taken directly to their profile. This is probably what ferrija1 is talking about.
> 
> I _really_ like Opera but not quite enough for me to use it more than Firefox. My biggest gripe with Opera is a mysteriouos lag when loading some sites. Not quite sure what it is but I can try to load a site with Opera and while I wait for the "lag" to end, I can load the same site in Firefox with no lag.
> 
> Peace...


From my experience this lag is Javascript/AJAX lagging Opera. I get it very bad on vB board when trying to quick-edit my posts. Opera needs to optimise its JS engine really.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Clintonio said:


> From my experience this lag is Javascript/AJAX lagging Opera.


That could very well be. On the sites where I experienced the lag, I didn't think to peek at the raw HTML. The last site where I saw this lag is this site which I found in this thread on the Opera forum.

The Opera 9.5b build I'm running now, 9841, loads that first page in a reasonable amount of time but Firefox still loaded it more quickly. How does that first page behave for you?

Peace...


----------



## Clintonio (Aug 16, 2005)

For me it seems to load without delay (On Opera 9.26 I think). It could be that Opera is putting a lot of strain on your 3200+ and thus lagging? I'm on the AMD 6000+, so if that was true, then I wouldn't notice it.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I dunno. Maybe. My dad bought an AMD based machine (I forget the model of CPU but it's a Dell C521, I believe) and I installed Opera 9.24 on that machine as his primary browser. After about 6 mos of use, he wanted to switch back to Mozilla Seamonkey because Opera just felt "sluggish" to him and he mentioned the same lag I'm talking about. Maybe it's something with use of Opera by members of my family who own AMD-based machines. 

Peace...


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

tomdkat, you're using Ubuntu 64 bit, right? I've never been able to get Opera installed on my build of it. My only issue with it ever.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

JEBWrench said:


> tomdkat, you're using Ubuntu 64 bit, right? I've never been able to get Opera installed on my build of it. My only issue with it ever.


Yep, I'm using Ubuntu 64-bit and there are 64-bit .deb bundles I've been installing from.

My dad was running Opera 9.24 (I believe) on a 32-bit Windows XP system. Generally speaking, Opera 9.5 64-bit runs fine and loads sites rather quickly. I'll run into sites here and there that "lag" but when it does load, it loads in a reasonable amount of time.

Peace...


----------

